# Cheap Sylvia



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

Because I lack the coin to do it properly, I want to take the sr20de from my b14, turbo the crap out of it, and put it into a p.o.s. s14. I'm guessing that I'll have to get a slew of little parts to make it work, but does anyone see any major problems I'll have to face? 
This can't be an original idea- I haven't had one of those my entire life. Somebody must have tried this already, or better yet, there's a company that sells kits that make this possible. I'm trying to find one, but nothing so far. 
So what do you think? Can I pull this off, or is my mom going to show up in my automotive soggy dream and ruin everything?
Any replies are appreciated.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

*well*

from what i've read, you'll need a rwd tranny. also, i think the intake is flipped on the silvia motor, like the TB is on the other side from USDM intake manifolds. i think this would be more work than its worth, IMO. but what do i know, i'm putting an sr20 into a ga16 powered b13! many think i'm just crazy.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: well*

RWD and FWD SR20DETs are not interchangable.



LexKyB13 said:


> *but what do i know, i'm putting an sr20 into a ga16 powered b13! many think i'm just crazy. *


Why would people think you're crazy? It's a great combination!


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

Don't bother trying, the FWD SR20DE will not work in a RWD 240SX. The distributor will hit the firewall, among many other things. Just buy an SR20DET if you want SR-T power so bad... probably be a lot less than what you think you're going to spend with that FWD -> RWD conversion.

And it's S*I*LVIA... GRRR.....


----------

